# Flakes



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

After a load of effort this year to get the car on point, I was there, I did it. It took monumental effort. Its a 2017 car so not old.

And then today I found that despite my hard work, there is an issue that pre existed, that I can't change. Its my f--king front bumper, again.

I wont bore those that don't know the history, but I bought my car in March and have had a fair bit of work done since then, all luckily, under goodwill from the local garage I purchased from. They have been good as gold, and have so far rectified a full under bumper wiring re fit for the parking sensors, a replacement washer system, and also a partial re spray to the offside. All has been done over a matter months and at no cost. Its all very much as you would expect from a decent indy. No complaints.

Car was on point until today, when I noticed the below. Bear in mind this has just happened - no doubt due to water having been abundant over the last few weeks. Now I am faced with the reality that whatever repair had happened before ( and possibly prior to the indy even taking the car on ) was ****e. I basically feel like my front bumper is doomed. The below will only develop. The bumper has clearly been taken off at some point, sprayed badly, and put back on.

THANK GOD - my neighbor and good friend is a bod yshop manager, and can resolve this fairly easily. However:

Luckily, and very luckily, I do have numerous options. Its just - which one do I take?

1 - Contact Indy and be rational. Bought car in March, and its now October. They have spent a fair bit so far on me / my car - is it worth it?
2 - Contact Indy and play hard ball. State this is a "condition" issue. The repair that they had done is fine, but it was local. The rest of the bumper now in question.
3- Go through Indy warranty (WMS). By all accounts a v good company and will prob be able to assist.
4- Try and fix myself ( polish out, apply lacquer, wax over, hope for the best)
5 - Suck it up - get my neighbor to do the work very well and pay for a new bumper spray ( 400 ish )

MAINLY I am looking for anything short term I can do to prolong issues.

I plan to polish the area, clean it, and maybe lacquer / wax it up. No idea. The flakes may give way to perfect paintwork beneath so it may be ok?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Dizeee said:


> After a load of effort this year to get the car on point, I was there, I did it. It took monumental effort. Its a 2017 car so not old.
> 
> And then today I found that despite my hard work, there is an issue that pre existed, that I can't change. Its my f--king front bumper, again.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would ask the Indy to either pay to resolve, which will likely be a smart repair and you may see this issue down the line once again.

Perhaps, approach in a manner as to you want it repaired and a good repair at that (I would), the indy may offer a contribution to the repair.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^ There's no need to quote the whole original post in order to reply buddy :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> ^^^ There's no need to quote the whole original post in order to reply buddy :thumb:


Seriously?

I dont see why it would matter if I did or didn't. :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Walesy. said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I dont see why it would matter if I did or didn't. :thumb:


Because it takes up a fair bit of screen space for us Tapatalk users 

I can't help you with the choice you make, but I can say the £400 to remove and paint your bumper is quite expensive.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> Because it takes up a fair bit of screen space for us Tapatalk users
> 
> I can't help you with the choice you make, but I can say the £400 to remove and paint your bumper is quite expensive.
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


If it was war and peace bud....I would say the point was valid, but its 2 pictures and an explanation. Think we need to be realistic here. I hardly use Tapatalk so would not know.

I agree....£400 is expensive, unless its a complete sand back to the bare surface.


----------

